# Environmentally conscious Boxed Water coming to Canada through Legacy Ventures (LGYV)



## Brilliant (Oct 22, 2015)

Legacy Ventures announced last year that they would begin distributing Boxed Water in Canada, and recently they've announced that they'll be the sole Canadian distributor for the brand Healthy Crunch.

It's interesting because the stock is quite low at the moment, despite a few large moves for a penny stock.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Packaged water is wasteful in pretty much any form. Refillable plastic jugs are the best solution.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Boxed water for Canada? Seems like a stupid idea to me. If you don't like the taste of municipal water or if you're concerned over the safety of well water buy a water filtration system and fill up your own re-usable water bottles. A cheap carbon filter is all you need to improve the taste of municipal water. That's about as environmentally friendly as you can get.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

This legacy ventures company sounds like a some true blue crackpots.

*The company produces a product line of premium kale chips made in small batches using organic kale which is washed and gently massaged by hand in the finest of ingredients. Raw chips then go into the dehydrator to slowly dry so no nutrients are lost. No frying, oven baking or cooking required.*


----------

